# 6 guys looking lease or club



## firemanny (Jan 20, 2013)

We are a group of fireman friends from different departments wanting to lease land or join a club together. We are all in our mid thirties and having families so we are not looking for a place to party. Looking some where south of Macon . Southern part of GA. Camper hookups and qdm preferred Thanks for any help its much appreciated.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## dmedd (Jan 21, 2013)

Check out my thread and see if this interests you.

Here's the link: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=736327


----------



## CBP (Jan 23, 2013)

*450 acres for lease*

located 6 miles from Dawson, GA, on Tarrell/Randolph county line, prime hunting property. C. B. Porter,229-310-1486, cp22judge@hotmail.com


----------



## firemanny (Jan 24, 2013)

pm , email, and phone calls returned thank you.


----------



## nriley (Jan 25, 2013)

Have a look at our club, http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735417  might be what you are looking for?


----------



## firemanny (Jan 26, 2013)

Pms returned . There are some quality pieces of property out there it seems. Some of you guys have some great sounding clubs


----------



## GaCraker (Jun 6, 2013)

If you still interested have 625 acres in milledgeville  covered camper sheds QDM David 678-763-5892 looking for 6 members


----------

